# Solved: Windows Update problems...



## RushMaster

Hey all.

Having some serious issues with Windows Update. Apparently it hasn't been updating for some time now and im only just noticing it. It appears to download updates forever (though stays at 0% and never ends up doing anything) I've tried running the windows update troubleshooter (2 out of 3 things were claimed to be fixed, the one that failed being "failed to install recent updates" and the FixIt tool which ran its course and seemingly did nothing by the end of it.

I've been told to try and run the /sfc scannow script at the cmd prompt but on my pc it always gets to 100% and never and i mean never ends up finishing. I left it overnight one night for 8 hours and it was still stuck at 100%. I've retried too, so that scan thing just plain doesn't work.

I'm at a loss here. Not sure what else I can do. Now when I open windows update its telling me its never even been run before and its never installed updates. I'm guessing thats either a result of me running the windows update tool, or it's just %^&*ed beyond belief. Anyways, any help would be greatly appreciated. This is also causing a refusal for my PC to shut down since the service never stops, even when I try and stop it manually before restarting. Very frustrating.


----------



## CoolBurn

Run command-prompt as administrator
In cmd type in: net stop wuauserv 
Press enter
Once it's stop locate C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download
Once in the menu click the alt-button and t-button, click on folder options, click view tab and check show all hidden folders/file/etc... click okay
Any files or folders under download delete them all.
Go back cmd in type: net start wuauserv 
Press enter
Once its running try updates again.


----------



## RushMaster

The windows update service could not be stopped.


----------



## RushMaster

bump


----------



## CoolBurn

Open cmd as administrator. 
type: sc queryex
press enter, scroll through and find windows update and note the PID number
type: taskkill /f /pid ###
press enter
Example mine is taskkill /f /pid 464


----------



## RushMaster

It worked as far as stopping windows updates from running but still wouldnt allow me to delete everything in the download folder. Every folder but one deleted. I also heard that renaming the softwaredistribution folder can fix this error but i cant rename the folder either due to a file in there being in use. Any other ideas?


----------



## CoolBurn

Can you restart the system? If so once it restarts disable any AV software you may have and rerun windows update.


----------



## RushMaster

I can't restart or shutdown normally because my systems hangs during showdown at "windows installer modules" I have to keep manually powering off.


----------



## RushMaster

I've followed about 10 different guides on google to fix this and nothing at all is working. It's just completey destroyed.


----------



## CoolBurn

Have you tried booting into safe mode?


----------



## CoolBurn

Also wondering before you try to restart if you look at task manager, services and locate TrustedInstaller. Note the PID, open up cmd type: taskkill /f /pid ### 
See what that does


----------



## Macboatmaster

As well as the suggestions from CoolBurn - this is a clue that something else is wrong besides Windows updates



> I've been told to try and run the /sfc scannow script at the cmd prompt but on my pc it always gets to 100% and never and i mean never ends up finishing. I left it overnight one night for 8 hours and it was still stuck at 100%. I've retried too, so that scan thing just plain doesn't work.


or at least that is how it seems to me

I am a little unsure of what cmd you have issued here
From a cmd prompt with admin rights so that the window heading is
Administrator Command Prompt
and not just
Command prompt
type the cmd
sfc /scannow

If that is the cmd you have been using and it has still been hanging - although it reports either
No violations found - all in order and the cmd window stays open until you close it OR it reports violations found errors could not be fixed.

Please clarify what exactly is shown on the cmd window

right click top bar 
edit
select all
right click top bar 
edit and click copy
paste to reply please


----------



## RushMaster

ATTEMPT #1 to reply to this message: Computer froze. No blue screen, but I almost felt like it was probably going to. I shut it off before that came up because thats the last thing I want to see right now.

ATTEMPT #2...

CoolBurn, I tried taskkilling trusted installer as well as windows update and re-trying updates and to no avail. Same thing. 0%, never downloads, never installs anything. 

To clarify, I am always using my administrator account. I also right click and use as administrator when I use the command prompt as well.

I ran a sfc scan in safe mode yesterday since I cannot get it to finish in normal mode (gets stuck at 100% for a lifetime) and the scan finished in safe mode and reported "windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations"

I have been trying to run a windows 7 in-place repair (upgrade if you prefer that) as to keep all my files and everything in tact etc and in an attempt to fix any issues with windows files maybe. But I can't even get THAT to work. It gets stuck at "setup is starting " forever.

So it seems to me that any task I try and perform on this PC is not wanting to finish or complete or in some cases even start. What could this be?


----------



## RushMaster

Okay so heres a new one, and not to get off track or anything but who knows, maybe this will help you guys better understand what my PC is doing.

So I tried uninstalling my CD/DVD drive and do a restart to refresh it (normally when you would boot back up the driver for your drive would install itself automatically.) 

Well guess what happened? It found the driver for the device, but said it encountered an error installing it. So now im without a drive too it seems. It still works but its only reading it as a CD drive now instead of what it actually is. Is this any indication that something is perhaps wrong with my MSI installer more so than with windows updates? Something is really wrong with my installer modules or windows installer or something like that rather than the updates themselves I'm thinking.


----------



## CoolBurn

Might just be a basic windows driver vs the MSI driver. What is the make/model or if custom what parts are being used? Do you have any information on the error?


----------



## RushMaster

Theres no visable errors to anything I do. Just nothing proceeds or moves. Everything just sits there appearing as if its working but doesn't. 

My PC specs are in my profile. Theres nothing custom about it.


----------



## plodr

Ignore. I thought perhaps SP1 was not installed.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Which anti virus programs do you have please


----------



## RushMaster

Avg free 2014


----------



## RushMaster

I'm currently trying to run the microsoft fix-it tool for windows update and it just sits at "detecting problems" forever and never does anything. Very frustrating that nothing seems to want to execute or function.


----------



## Macboatmaster

uninstall it programs and features- REBOOT
then run the avg uninstall tool
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

REBOOT

then try and download and install MSE
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/security-essentials-all-versions

REBOOT and QUICK SCAN please

It will on first scan take sometime
Others will be quicker

This has the possible indications of AVG problems OR registry cleaners and system management programs - DO YOU RUN ANY of these type of programs pleazse


----------



## RushMaster

AVG wont uninstall. It took forever for the uninstall screen to pop up and its just sitting at 0% of the uninstall. This is happening for everything.


----------



## RushMaster

The tool appears to have worked. It completely removed AVG and to my surprise upon restart my DVD drive installed properly. That's a good sign. Its appearing as if AVG was the issue. I'll continue with your steps and try MSE. Do you highly recommend it? I don't want any antivirus that is intrusive or annoying to use. If this is a nice simple one then I'll use it.


----------



## RushMaster

Scan went perfectly. 0 infections found. Windows update is now working perfectly again and installing 51 updates. They are moving along nicely. Thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Do not leave the topic please as there is more work to do after the updates are completed


MSE is probably one of the least intrusive - indeed compared with AVG you will not even know it is there


However good as it is, in my opinion, you need another AV scan, but no real time protection


We will deal with these and the other issues when the updates have completed


----------



## RushMaster

Okay so the updates are done. It looks as though 1 or 2 failed though. After updates installed and PC restarted I opened windows updates back up, and now it's having an error searching for updates. Error code 80246002.

I ran the microsoft fix it utility to fix windows update errors and it fixed 3 out out 5 issues:

service registration is missing or corrupt: not fixed
windows update error 0x80070057(2014-08-27-T-06_14_03P) not fixed
problems installing recent updates: fixed
problems installing recent updates: fixed
problems installing recent updates: fixed


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. please repeat the system file check scan in normal mode that is the 
sfc /scannow


If it reports no violations found = please proceed to 2 below
If it reports errors could not be fixed
REBOOT and run it again
If it still reports errors could not be fixed
REBBOT and run it once more
If on the third attempt there are errors that cannot be fixed it is not going to fix them
and wee will look further at the situation


2. Presuming it reports all in order
GO Windows button, all programs
accessories
disk cleanup
run disk cleanup checking all boxes
then return to disk cleanup and this time see if you have the button - clean up system files
if you have now click that and run that disk cleanup please


I am about to call it a day and will be signing off in about 15 minutes
I will be back online - approx. 1600 UK time


----------



## RushMaster

sfc scan came back good.
running disc cleanup.
do not see clean up system files

EDIT: I checked all boxes to cleanup though and system files may have been one of the boxes I checked. Its not there anymore though.


----------



## Macboatmaster

That error
windows update error 0x80070057

covers a multitude of possible problems - try installing this please
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20858

It is KB947821 check first please BEFORE downloading that you do NOT already have it installed

That is done in Windows update from Control Panel and then on left pane view update history and then on top of window in blue view installed updates and then to right of window in search box type 
KB947821


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am going offline NOW goodnight
Do not worry I am reasonably sure we will sort it
Compared with how you were before AVG removal we are doing well I think

Would you please refer to this so that you may see the Clean Up System Files I refer to
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/818-disk-cleanup-open-use.html

If you do not have that - Clean Up System Files - is User Account Control ON or have you turned it OFF
If it OFF that is NOT a good idea

Goodnight


----------



## RushMaster

I installed the tool and it was successful. Windows update still wont search for updates though. It is now giving the error code:

80246002

EDIT: The system files button never does appear. I tried following the tutorial exactly. Not there.

EDIT: Youre right, UAC was OFF. I think this was what I had to do a few months back when I was having a severe JAVA meltdown. It ended up being the only thing that fixed it, with another person from here on this site in fact. They may have very well told me to re-enable it im not too sure now, but it was still off.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Turn UAC back to default. You should not run with it off for multiple reasons, but one of the main reasons is that it can cause problems with windows updates


REBOOT


See if when you turn it back on the Clean UP System files appears


Open a cmd prompt with admin rights and type or copy and paste each of these cmds in turn
pressing enter after each


regsvr32 wuapi.dll



regsvr32 wuaueng.dll



regsvr32 wups.dll



regsvr32 wups2.dll


----------



## RushMaster

Done. Pasted all commands into admin command prompt, all were successful. Update still not working. 80246002.


----------



## RushMaster

Is it possible that with the next antivirus installed it has conflicted with the windows update again? It seemed to work fine in between the uninstalling of AVG and the install of MSE.


----------



## Macboatmaster

now UAC is back on has the clean up system files appeared


I doubt very much that it is MSE as being Microsoft I have always considered it pre - configured to allow updates but it is as you mention it worthwhile checking by disabling real time protection


----------



## RushMaster

Yeah UAC is back on full force and I cleaned the system files. Did that last night.

Also ran a checkdisc overnight for the hell of it. I'll try disabling real time protection and try it again and report back.


----------



## Macboatmaster

If it does not work 
1. Establish a restore point

2. Do this please
Rename the Windows Update Download FolderSTEP 1: Point to the upper-right corner of the screen, then move the mouse pointer down, and then click *Search*.NOTE: If you are using a tablet or a touch screen, swipe in from the right side of the screen, then tap *Search*. ​STEP 2: Enter "command prompt " in the search box.
STEP 3: Right-click *Command Prompt*, then click *Run as administrator*.
STEP 4: When the *Administrator: Command Prompt* window appears, enter "net stop wuauserv" then press the *[Enter] *key.
STEP 5: Enter "cd %systemroot%\SoftwareDistribution" then press the *[Enter] *key.
STEP 6: Enter "ren Download Download.old" then press the *[Enter] *key.
STEP 7: Enter "net start wuauserv" then press the *[Enter] *key.
STEP 8: To close the* Administrator: Command Prompt* window, enter "exit" and then press the *[Enter] *key.
STEP 9: Run Windows Update again.​


----------



## RushMaster

Still nothing. I also noticed Windows Defender isn't working properly is that a problem?


----------



## Macboatmaster

No windows defender is automatically switched off when MSE is installed - as mse replaces it


Do not forget to turn back on real time protection of mse


Please go windows updates update history and give the KB numbers of the ones that failed please on that last round of updates


----------



## RushMaster

There is nothing listed in the updates history. It says "you have not tried to install updates for your computer"


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes sorry about that - forgot that WE RENAMED IT


go windows folder - open that scroll to software distribution
open that
on the folder download it is named
download.old


right click - click rename
return it to download


----------



## RushMaster

Done. Still showing no updates installed. 

Even on the main page of the windows update screen it says:
Most recent check for updates: Never
Updates were installed: Never

I should mention though that the updates ARE appealing in my installed list of updates in the add/remove programs screen, which they werent before. So when I downloaded and installed those updates they did install and work correctly. Just a matter of the program not working properly at this point.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Sorry about this but it is always difficult at this stage of a topic to keep right up to date with what is occurring
when you now go windows update and then click check for updates
could you please post exactly the message that appears


----------



## RushMaster

http://i58.tinypic.com/2mz0e2u.jpg


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try this please

http://www.tweaking.com/content/page/repair_windows_updates.html

It should stay on the correct link it is called *Repair Windows Updates* 
run the program and click start
then when it has completed - try again with updates


----------



## RushMaster

Bad news. It almost appeared that that method had fixed the issue. (I will mention that during the repair process it kept popping up that "trustedinstaller.exe was not found" but the repair tool finished anyways and reported that "some files that are in use will be removed after next restart"

However now I'm receiving my old problem from a few months ago where the only fix was to disable UAC. My start menu freezes when I goto click anything or search anything, double clicking programs or icons on my desktop brings up an hour glass, nothing comes up. And I also saw a suspicious program in my task menu when I was trying to kill some processes. something called DOA894583475(numbers).exe Then it went away.


----------



## RushMaster

I withdraw my previous comment. Windows updates APPEAR to be working again. It found 3 and are installing them now. Still worried about the start menu and icons locking up though. They went back to working after a few seconds. Might have just been startup lag but I've never seen it in the past few months so kind of scared me to see it back. Could just be UAC messing with me again.

EDIT: after installing the updates and restarting and whatnot everything seems to be functioning as normal. Windows updates appears to be working perfectly. Not really seeing much else to concern.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I give up on DOA etc . exe
If it was in processes on Task Manager - do you by any chance game on the computer and if so
Defenders of Ardania


----------



## Macboatmaster

Signing off goodnight
was going just as I made a last check to see if you had replied


Still more work to do - but it looks like me MAY be making some progress


Cheers


Back about 1600 UK time


----------



## RushMaster

Thanks friend. Will await your next instruction tomorrow. Also heading off.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers and thanks once again for being so clearly appreciative
1. How does it seem to you now please is everything apparently OK with speed of loading and general performance and do all programs and applications open OK

2. Please download the FREE malwarebytes - it does not offer real time protection and is an excellent support scan for your MSE

Care is needed as on the final stages of the install you have to OPT OUT of the trial of the paid for version of the professional edition

I recommend a QUICK SCAN when it is installed - in regular use only a quick scan is necessary with both MSE and Malwarebytes

Only if something is found on the quick scan is a full scan necessary

How often you scan with malwarebytes depends on your browsing habits. I do so once every two weeks and every other day with MSE

Here is the download
https://www.malwarebytes.org/

The FREE VERSION - once again be careful to opt out of the offer of the premium version

3. When you have done that and if all is OK please run a chkdsk on the OS drive - C drive
cmd prompt with admin rights

chkdsk /f

Agree on reboot by typing Y

reboot and then please check results in event viewer if you are in any doubt please post log
Here is how
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/433-disk-check.html

Option 2 you may commission same from - Computer - C drive and right click then properties, then tools as shown on link

RESULTS in event viewer
Control Panel
Admin tools
Event Viewer
Windows logs on left pane
Application log
the Find on right pane and type
wininit (note spelling please)

then click 
find next
and when log loads check it is the most recent chkdsk
and if you need to post
Copy in right pane as txt file and paste to reply

Here is how 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/96938-check-disk-chkdsk-read-event-viewer-log.html

Note you type
wininit
see item 7 on link

4. When we have completed those steps and providing you are content I think we can say the problem is resolved


----------



## Macboatmaster

UAC

Why NOT to run with it turned off
http://www.7tutorials.com/uac-why-you-should-never-turn-it-off

One of the lesser known implications of turning off UAC is that certain files and settings are installed in different locations with it turned off.
Although I cannot provide you with concrete evidence I have a reasonably strong suspicion that this then causes problems when Windows is searching for particular file and settings.

I believe Windows checks where it expects to find them, rather then where they have been placed when UAC is off.

There is NO doubt that UAC off certainly changes aspects of Windows - for instance this was proved with the clean-up system files - in your case.

That all said of course I appreciate that you did not actually turn it off for the usual reason that people consider it a nuisance.


----------



## RushMaster

Already have MB installed. Very good software, I use it often. Was using it with AVG but now MSE of course.

I did run a CHKDSK yesterday actually. However, when following your event viewer instructions, the latest known log for a chkdsk was sept 11th 2013. Which is odd because one did run yesterday and finished normally as far as I know.

Run another maybe? I'll have to do that tomorrow and post the log. Signing off now.


----------



## RushMaster

Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 8/30/2014 8:37:27 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Craig
Description:

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
255488 file records processed.

File verification completed.
2235 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
352978 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
255488 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 31 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 31 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 31 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
48746 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
34613576 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

488282111 KB total disk space.
346613328 KB in 133963 files.
101164 KB in 48747 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
372095 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
141195524 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
122070527 total allocation units on disk.
35298881 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 e6 03 00 c2 c9 02 00 5f e3 04 00 00 00 00 00 ........_.......
59 c5 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 Y...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Wininit" Guid="{206f6dea-d3c5-4d10-bc72-989f03c8b84b}" EventSourceName="Wininit" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-08-30T12:37:27.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>49410</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Craig</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
255488 file records processed.

File verification completed.
2235 large file records processed.

0 bad file records processed.

0 EA records processed.

44 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
352978 index entries processed.

Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned.

0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
255488 file SDs/SIDs processed.

Cleaning up 31 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 31 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 31 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
48746 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
34613576 USN bytes processed.

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

488282111 KB total disk space.
346613328 KB in 133963 files.
101164 KB in 48747 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
372095 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
141195524 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
122070527 total allocation units on disk.
35298881 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 e6 03 00 c2 c9 02 00 5f e3 04 00 00 00 00 00 ........_.......
59 c5 00 00 2c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 Y...,...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Macboatmaster

Good all in order
If you are content that all is OK
Please mark it solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post
Good to have worked with you
Regards


----------



## RushMaster

Thanks for all your expertise and help. If you see my name pop up in the windows 7 category again in the future...don't be a stranger. =D


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers.
PM sent to you


----------

